
Show HN: Feather – A Python Micro-Web Framework with Production Ready Web Server - max0563
https://github.com/Max00355/Feather/blob/master/README.md
======
allanderek
How is this different from say, Flask, Bottle, Route and the like? Basically I
think the README could do with explaining a bit better what is unique to
Feather. When would you use Feather over Flask or Bottle?

That is of course assuming that you wish for others to use it.

